# The Member FAQ, EDITED



## Mino (Apr 21, 2005)

They're testing the tornado alarms... it's very annoying...

BULERIAS, you can hear them... they're Minnesota-wide.  Pretty annoying, eh?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

I heard some faint outlines, but nothing now.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

Dribing? And yah those are really anoying.


----------



## Mino (Apr 21, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Dribing? And yah those are really anoying.


 Oops...

Where do you live?  Do you even have tornadoes?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 21, 2005)

I used to live in Atlanta. We had tornadoes every now and then. But now I am in Maryland.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm in Illinois and a storm will be here tomorrow!
I think south of me though but there where tornadoes predicted!
It has been a pretty dry spring so far LOL.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to the Member FAQ thread!  You can read up on TBT's most popular members here.  Some are known for good things, and others fr the opposite, but this makes a great reed nonetheless.  I hope you enjoy my work here, although Smart_Tech or Pikmino42 will be editing this thread from now on.

*Legend -*

PR- Popularity Rating
TZ- Time Zone
Est.=ESTERN
Cen.=CENTRAL
Pac.=PACIFIC
G- Gender


<big><big><big>The Staff -</big>

*STORMTROOPER88888* (PR- 10/10) (TZ-Est.) (G-Male)
The leader, founder, and admin of The Bell Tree.  He is a great person, and has also started the Animal Crossing Ask Center.  He loves Star Wars, and has great ideas that benefit The Bell Tree enormously, which include The Bell System, and other things.

*BULERIAS* PR - 10/10 (TZ-Cen.) (G-Male)
That's me; I was made admin here after I merged my Nintendo Forums with TBT.  I was a Global Mod before that.  People call me strict, but I look past that and continue to do my job.  I am the Vice President at the ACAC, and I love it.  I have created many contests here, and am currently running one of the biggest RPs here, The War of The Mushroom Kingdom.  I am also planning some big things for TBT... Stay tuned!

*BASTOISE99* PR - 10/10 (TZ-Est.) (G-Male)
BASTOISE99 was recently made Admin, after being a Global Mod for some time.  He became a Global Mod after he was an outstanding Local Mod in the Gamecube board.  It was his goal to become an admin at TBT, and the goal is finally achieved.

*TYOSHI90* PR - 6.9/10 (TZ-?) (G-Male)
TYOSHI90 helped The Bell Tree start out, as did BASTOISE99 and myself.  After December 25th, he mysteriously vanished and never appeared on Nsider or TBT again, until just recently.  He just recently gave up his position on Global Mod, and was recently a Veteran of TBT, until he was made a Sage.  He is kept in the Staff position still because he was once part of it.

*LINKERATOR96761* PR - 7.5/10 (Tz-Pac.) (G-Male)
LINKERATOR96761 is originally the first member of my Nintendo Forums; he was a Global Mod there.  When we merged with TBT, he became the Local Mod of the Spam Board, but was shortly made Mod of all three Off-Topic boards.  He is very funny.  One the day of Smart_Tech_Dragon_15's Local Mod coronation, he was made a Global Mod. After his inactivity, he asked to be demoted to Local Mod, and that's where he stands today, modding the boards he modded months ago. 

*Smart_Tech_Dragon_15* PR - 10/10 (TZ-Cen.) (G-Male)
Valoo, as he is called, was the first sage of TBT.  He was the Vice President of the ACAC, until he resigned recently.  He is a great person, and he has one of the best creative minds that I have ever seen.  He just recently became a Global Moderator.  He is a fan of Star Trek, all of the series, and has created The Slang Thread at Technical Support. He also manages The Who's What Rank List, and creator of ST's Screen Test. He also hosts TBT Trivia, a very popular game at TBT. 

*PikMino42* PR - 10/10 (TZ-Cen.) (G-Male)
PikMino42, or Mino, as he is called by PIRANHA2, is the newest Global Mod at TBT. He first was an Admin to help with domain work, but was demoted to sage so that he could get a formal "inauguration" into the staff. After being made a Local Mod of TBT, after a few weeks, he became a Global Mod, which he currently is today.  He makes jawsome sigs, and has great ideas.  He heads the annual Smiley Elections that are held at TBT HQ; they are currently in Phase 1. PikMino42 is a grump at times, but is still a GREAT person.  He was runner-up in the Sage Competition.

<big><big><big>Sages -</big>

SPORGE27 (TZ-?) (G-Male)
SPORGE27 became a sage after winning one of the annual AT Contests at the ACAC.  He has started the hugely popular Termina Cafe, which originally started in the RP board, but was moved to the Spam Site due to spamming.  Termina Cafe is still a hit, and is the largest RP in TBT.

PKMNRULES! (TZ-?) (G-Male)
PKMNRULES!, which means Pokemon Rules, not Pikmin Rules, became a sage after winning an AT Contest at the ACAC.  He has been idle for the last couple of months, but was active before.  His accomplishments aren't many, but are pretty notable.  He made some of the most original threads back when TBT was young and ripe.

ZERO_13 (TZ-Est.) (G-Male)
ZERO_13 is the only member that became a sage due to good posting, and just being a good overall member.  He helps a lot of people at Technical Support, and is a pretty good person to talk to.  My friendship with him started off rocky, but then went off to better things.

Fish(TZ-?) (G-Male)
Called fish by PIKMIN042, he, might I say, is the prankster of TBT.  He has co-created the most popular RP (Cafe Fish) in the Role Playing board.  He is apparently a good friend of PIKMIN042.  He was also the winner of the Sage Competition.

<big><big><big>Normal Members -</big>

BAMBAM! (TZ-Est.) (G-Male)
BAMBAM! is a great person, overall.  He creates great RP's, and a lot of them as well.  He seems to like the Spam Site, and so does his friend, THEBOBINATOR (more on him later).  BAMBAM! has a lot of stores at TBT Store, and is a great member.  He got third place in the Sage Competition. Although he is gone for now, because he was perma-banned for an incident he caused, we can expect a return from Bam in alternate account form. 

Pie_Or_Die (TZ-?.) (G-Male)
PoD is a wonderful person.  He creates great graphics, any kind, really.  He is also comical, and sometimes hot-blooded.  He is a JAWESOME person to talk with, and remember - PoD >You.

THEBOBINATOR (TZ-Est.) (G-Male)
A very good friend of BAMBAM!.   He has brought the llama smiley here, which was deleted later.

DSCUBER9000 (TZ-?) (G-Male)
As his name suggests, he is a fan-boy of the DS and Nintendo as a whole.  He hates the PSP, which is particularly evident in some of his sigs, which show the cons of the PSP.

UltraByte (TZ-?) (G- Female)
The best spritemaker at The Bell Tree, period.  She is famous here for her different Sonic sprites, so if you need any sprite, don't hesitate to ask her for some!  She has also been very active recently.  One of the best members of TBT, currently.

AVGANONDORF (TZ-Cen.) (G-Male)
Who said brother's can't be together on forums?  AVGANONDORF is the brother of BULERIAS, and is about the same age as Justin125.  He is an avid Tank Attack player, and his favorite opponent is Smart_Tech, aka Valoo.

GBMASTER1022 (TZ-?) (G-?)
Apparently, he knows STORM very well.  GBMASTER1022 once created some forums, where I was made Global Mod, but was later banned for abusing my powers.  I think that him making his forums started TBT out.

JJRAMONE2 (TZ-?) (G-Male)
JJ is one of the most active members at TBT. He is a good candidate to become a sage. Although his and PoD's shop hasn't been very active lately, he is still known for some really cool sigs he's made. He, at one time, was also the leader of The Gyroiders, a cabin at the late Chalet Redd. 

KING'O'HYRULE (TZ-?) (G-?)
You might know him from Nsider; he has made the very popular Mayor, Senate, and other political voting threads at the Crossing Guardian.  They are currently put to an end, due to constant fighting and talking about Kmart.

JAPANLOVER (TZ-?) (G-?)
A rival sig maker to PIKMIN042.  He has made jawsome sigs, and his banner is currently being used for TBT.

LINK1704 (TZ-?) (G-Male)
Also a great sig maker, but not as good as JAPANLOVER or PIKMIN042.  

LT.AGAR (TZ-?) (G-Male)
From what I know, he writes fantastic reviews.

MACHINEGUNNER (TZ-?) (G-Male)
He has won, I believe, the most AT Contests. Although he's not very active at TBT, his job is to post the Afternoon Topic each and every day at the Animal Crossing Ask Center.

MSHRMBIRDO (TZ-?) (G-Male)
If you have ever been to the Crossing Guardian, then you have heard of MSHRMBIRDO.  He has created hugely popular thread like Gulliver's Travels, Animal of the Week, and many more.  He deserves to be the Local Knight of the Crossing Guardian, if we ever need one.

PAPERDR4GON (TZ-?) (G-Male)
He was once a very active ACAC member, but ended up forgetting about his buddies STORM, myself, BASTOISE99, and TYOSHI.

SUNATE (TZ-?) (G-?)
Apparently, SUNATE helped BAMBAM! with the AC Story Book, which later became a section at TBTW.

SLACKER6 (TZ-?) (G-?)
He is a member of the ACAC.  He was pretty productive, until he just vanished.  Another victim of the Last Tree Curse...

ULT.DARKSAMUS (TZ-?) (G-Male)
I don't know much about him...

WHODAT23 (TZ-?) (G-male)
He headed the last 2 or 3 of the Political threads at the Crossing Guardian.  KING'O'HYRULE gave the reigns to WHODAT23, for some reason, but it wasn't a very good idea to continue the political threads altogether.

CYNDAQUIL34 (TZ-Est.) (G-Male)
The master storyteller of TBT and the Crossing Guardian.  If you have ever been to the Crossing Guardian, you have heard of him and his stories, that's for sure.  He currently writes for the AC Story Book.

DIDDYKONGDUDE (TZ-?) (G-?)
Was once a very active member of TBT and the ACAC.  Ended up forgetting about the ACAC and TBT.

DSFAN121 (TZ-?) (G-Male)
DSFAN121 is currently known as a bad person; he started the biggest flame war of the ACAC.  But his reputation is getting better, and I think that he is a good person; he just doesn't know the consequence of some actions.

Triforce3force (TZ-?) (G-Female)
She was one of the first members of the ACAC; check the first page for her post right at the bottom, as TRIFORCE*4*FORCE.

AC1983FAN (TZ-Est.) (G-male)
One of the regulars of TBT, and is a great person to chat with. He has also won the Mr. Spam contest.

Justin125 (TZ-Pac.) (G-Male)
One of the youngest members of The Bell Tree, he's a fantastic speller for his age.  He has opened his Bet Store, where you can really make some big bells. Justin125 was also the first winner of trivia at TBT. 

MasterDSX (TZ-?) (G-Male)
The third president of The Bell Guard, he is especially talented with making Nintendo smilies and sig add-ons. He is also the founder and head administrator at  a few of his own IF forums, known as Super Smash Center and The Kennel.

DarthGohan1 (TZ-Cen.) (G-Male)
He is one of the employees of The Bell Guard, and one of the most enthusiastic at that.  He had some ideas that TBG might implement. He has also given the idea to ask Admins and Mods to update this with information from the user themselves. He also plays Forum Games regulary, with Smart Tech as his rival. 

ZeldaFreak104 (TZ-Est.) (G-Male)
One of Smart Tech's greatest game rivals, Zelda will sometimes play against Smart in a game of Tank Attack or Sub War. Zelda was an admin of 2 forums, but unfortunately they failed. Zelda runs a blog, and won the April 2005 AT Contest. Zelda is also currently the record holder of most Quadra Line games won. 

Monkey09 (TZ-?) (G-?)
A member of Nintendo's official NSider Forum, Monkey also is a member here, as well as the Super Smash Center, an IF Forum, and the Kennel, ran by MasterDsX. Monkey usually knows about current matters at TBT, and makes good sigs. 

PKMNMasterSamus (TZ-Cen.) (G-Male)
PKMNMasterSamus is a true Nintendo fan. He also loves Pokemon as well. Yes, it is kind of weird that he has a girl's name for his name, but that's the name he picked. Right now PKMNMasterSamus has just joined, but it seems like he is going to be a very active here. Other forums he is part of are: Nsider, Super Smash Center, The Nintendo Zone, He is also a very fast typer, and nice. PKMNMasterSamus is also the newest member on record that has held the Trivia Master rank. 



If you want your data added, send it to Smart Tech or Mino in a PM. We will be glad to edit it in for you.


----------



## Mino (Apr 21, 2005)

<big><big><big><big><big>*The Who's What Rank List*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>

Hello users, Smart Tech here. Welcome to the Who's What Rank List. This not only serves as a reference to who is what rank, but will also serve as an archive to those that have held a temporary rank (e.g. Mr. Spam). Normal members, to get on this list, you must either be at rock or above (the qualification will rise if a lot of people get rock), or you must win a title from a contest. Any other members like Admins and Mods already have reserved places on the list. 

*Administrating Ranks*
*Administrators:
StormTrooper88888
Bulerias
Bastoise99*

*Global Moderators:
Smart_Tech_Dragon_15
PikMino42*

*Local Moderators:
Linkerator96761*

*Special Ranks*
*Sages:
Piranha2
Zero_13
Sporge27
PkmnRules!*

*TBT Veteran:
None. 
*
*Normal User Ranks*
Fruit Tree:
BamBam! 

There is currently no one at the ranks from Forbidden NES to Bell. 

Gyroid:
JJRamone2
DarthGohan1

Fossil:
Pie_Or_Die

Fish:
TheBobinator

Insect:
UltraByte
SysteMeltDown911
Justin125

Red Rock:
None.

Rock:
Zeldafreak104
Only_Half_Evil333


*Won Ranks*
*Mr. Spam:
Ac1983Fan
*
*A.T. Contest Winner:
DarthGohan1
*
*[color=33cccc]Trivia Master:
Justin125
PKMNMasterSamus[/color]*

*Trivia Accomplisher:
UltraByte
MasterDSX*

*Past Rank Holders (For Winnable Ranks Only)*
*Mr. Spam:
Pie_or_Die
SysteMeltDown911
PikMino42*

*A.T. Contest Winner:
Liquefy!*
---------------------------------------------------
If you have been promoted a rank, won a rank, or if the data here is out of date, please either PM me, or post on this thread. Thank you.    
^_^


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

*How To Get Some Ranks*

*Administrator*: To be an Administrator, you have to be picked by either *StormTrooper88888*, *Bulerias*, or *Bastoise99* and possibly have been a Global Mod as well. The only known acception to this was *PikMino42*, who was made an Admin to keep TBT in line during an incident, and to set up our domain name. 

*Global Moderator*: To be a Global Moderator, you must be picked by either *StormTrooper88888*, *Bulerias*, or *Bastoise99* and have been a Sage as well. 

*Local Moderator*: To be a Local Moderator, you must be picked by either *StormTrooper88888*, *Bulerias*, or *Bastoise99*. 

*Sage*: To be a Sage, you must be picked by either *StormTrooper88888*, *Bulerias*, or *Bastoise99*.

*Mr .Spam*: To Be Mr. Spam, you must win the Spam Contest, now ran by *PikMino42*.

*A.T. Contest Winner*: To recieve this rank, you must win a A.T. Contest, held at the ACAC at the Nintendo NSider Forums. 

*TBT Veteran*: It is unlikely that anyone else will recieve this rank. Although exact details are unknown, to get this rank, I believe you would of had to be a big part of TBT (Ex. Mod, Admin, etc.) and have to resign your position. Only one person has gotten this rank, and that is *TYoshi90.*

*Trivia Master:* Place 1st place at TBT Trivia.

*Trivia Accomplisher:* Place 2nd place at TBT Trivia. 

*Notes*

Some users instead of ranks, have titles, which are not currently given out. They can be bought at the TBT Rank Store, although this is not available at the time. 

Some ranks can be bought, again, this feature is not currently available. 

PikMino42 was made a temporary administrator to help out with the setting up of our domain, although now he is a normal admin.

There are expections to when moderators are chosen.  For example, it is possible that a normal member could become a Global Moderator before becoming a Sage and/or Local Mod, but usually this doesn't happen.

*List Of Titles Used*
Founder - StormTrooper88888
King of Red Lions - Bulerias
Clone Commander - Bastoise99


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2005)

Would you like to talk to any The Bell Tree members through an Instant Messenger program? Look no further than this thread! Here will be posted everyone's IM screen-names; for me to get the, please post them here.

Note: The Colored names are the ones that are Sages, Mods, and Admins. Also, only Mods and Admins will have their names in each category, no sage or member will.  

*AOL Instant Messenger (AIM)*

*Stormtrooper88888*: Storm88888
*Bulerias*: ddelfuego2005
*Bastoise99*: Blast50
*Smart_Tech_Dragon_15*: SmartValoo15
*PikMino42*: Dr Mario343
*Linkerator96761*: Linkerator96761
*Fish*: Fish 12543
*Zero_13*: RaNiEr CbA 
*Sporge27*: sporge27
*Justin125*: Hamumu nut
*Picklewarrior098*: greyowl098
*Only Half Evil333*: villindude
*Pie_Or_Die*: Pie0rDie (That's a zero, not an O) 
*THEBOBINATOR*: thebbntor
*HyperShadowGirl*: AliaPie


*MSN Messenger (MSN)*

*Stormtrooper88888*: None
*Bulerias*: bulerias2005@hotmail.com 
*Bastoise99*: None
*Smart_Tech_Dragon_15*: smarttechdragon15@hotmail.com
*PikMino42*: warpstar713@msn.com
*Linkerator96761*: khlink@gmail.com
*Zero_13*: Ranier_ct@hotmail.com
*JJRamone2*: will_it_float@hotmail.com
*AC1983Fan*: ac1983fan@hotmail.com
*Justin125*: jsamsom@telus.net
*SysteMeltDown911*: jjbatjr_2001@yahoo.com
*DarthGohan1*: darthgohan1@gmail.com
*Smash King*: bradkennedy92@hotmail.com

*Yahoo Instant Messenger (Yahoo)*

*Stormtrooper88888*: None
*Bulerias*: ddelfuego
*Bastoise99*: None
*Smart_Tech_Dragon_15*: None
*PikMino42*: None 
*Linkerator96761*: LINKY96761
*Justin125*: justinsamsom
*SysteMeltDown911*: jjbatjr_2001
*Only_Half_Evil333*: forebiddenglory 


If you want your data on this list, please PM Smart Tech telling your name, the messenger, and your name in the messenger. For example:

Bulerias, MSN, bulerias2005@hotmail.com


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 22, 2005)

Good idea!    			 Looks like you got your cut out for you


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 22, 2005)

This is great Bulerias! Thanks for my description.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 22, 2005)

How did you know that BAMBAM and I are friends?

also, what do you mean I have no acomplishments?? 
I am an editor in TBTW, I brought the llama here, and... um...
 I think that is it...

---
storm's edit:  im trying to get this screenstretch out


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 22, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Good idea!    			 Looks like you got your cut out for you


   
:huh:			 What does he have cut out for him? Is it his sizzors? just wondering.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 22, 2005)

I know it says under consturction but you forgot Papermario guy.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey this is a good idea.   :yes:


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 22, 2005)

yay, im in the list.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 28, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Hey this is a good idea.   :yes:


 Thanks, I guess that I DO have some good ideas...


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 28, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I know it says under consturction but you forgot Papermario guy.


 I don't know him too well, so he won't be on the list.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 28, 2005)

"Apparently, he knows STORM very well, *and they go to the same school, I believe*. GBMASTER1022 once created some forums, where I was made Global Mod, but was later banned for abusing my powers. I think that him making his forums started TBT out."

Not actually true, but that would be cool. And yes, his forums made me relize I was able ot make my own forum.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 28, 2005)

I just remembered another acomplishment: I have so far pushed the pics per post back twice!!     			 and for the one reason of expanding my sig!!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 28, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> "Apparently, he knows STORM very well, *and they go to the same school, I believe*. GBMASTER1022 once created some forums, where I was made Global Mod, but was later banned for abusing my powers. I think that him making his forums started TBT out."
> 
> Not actually true, but that would be cool. And yes, his forums made me relize I was able ot make my own forum.


 Ok... have you seen each other face to face?


----------



## ƒish (Apr 28, 2005)

*feels important*

yay, im on a list     

i should be at the top    
B)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 29, 2005)

For DSFAN that is your opion which really isn't true. I suggest that you fix DSFAN's so that it is facs not opion.(SP)


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> For DSFAN that is your opion which really isn't true. I suggest that you fix DSFAN's so that it is facs not opion.(SP)


 It IS true.  He recently apoligized to me.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 29, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> DSFAN121
> DSFAN121 is currently known as a bad person; he started the biggest flame war of the ACAC.  But his reputation is getting better, and I think that he is a good person; he just doesn't know the consequence of some actions.


 ok I just read what you edited. Thankyou for puting that on. I didn't like it becuase new poeple would just be mean to him after reading this. And well you get the idea.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just don't want people to be mean to him, that's all.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 29, 2005)

same here but lets get back on topic.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 29, 2005)

After this thread is done will everyone on the list have your thoughts about them?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 29, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> After this thread is done will everyone on the list have your thoughts about them?


 Those are my thoughts about them.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 29, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But I mean _*EVERYONE*_


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 30, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What, all the members of TBT?  I only picked the most popular ones.


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 30, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if you were to make all of tbt in this list, you would finish this faq in a year.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 30, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right, and I have no idea about who some of the non-active members are...


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 30, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, i have seen members with o posts... *wonders why they registered*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 30, 2005)

yay!! im popular!!


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 30, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah but there arn't your thoughts for everyone on the list, will there be?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 30, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, but that's the last thing on my to-do-list.


----------



## ac1983fan (Apr 30, 2005)

You should add something about the fact that BAMBAM! and PIKMIN042 are always flaming eachother.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 30, 2005)

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> You should add something about the fact that BAMBAM! and PIKMIN042 are always flaming eachother.


 yeah they hate eachother


----------



## Mino (Apr 30, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> AC1983FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It really is beyond any of your puny minds, don't ask about it.      

GAH!

*runs off with a piece of paper*

*trips*

*smiles*

 :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 2, 2005)

yah....


----------



## Mino (May 2, 2005)

By the way, the smiley elections are supposed to be monthly...

*realises he has to do that*

OH CRAP!


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 3, 2005)

I'm not on there but oh well!


----------



## Bulerias (May 3, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I'm not on there but oh well!


 You will be.  Could you please tell me about yourself through a PM?


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 3, 2005)

Bul this needs to be updated becuase of the spam board and all.


----------



## Bulerias (May 3, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Bul this needs to be updated becuase of the spam board and all.


 I'll finish it later..


----------



## Bulerias (May 7, 2005)

I am now done with the Member FAQ!  Enjoy!


----------



## ƒish (May 7, 2005)

nice... what was the last tree curse?


----------



## Bulerias (May 7, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> nice... what was the last tree curse?


 The Last Tree Curse is something STORM came up with when TYOSHI90 vanished.  It's when a member vanishes and doesn't come back.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 7, 2005)

cool I am still not on there    			 oh well


----------



## Bulerias (May 7, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> cool I am still not on there    			 oh well


 I'll try and edit you in sometime soon.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not there... *cries*


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 9, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I'm not there... *cries*


 I'll add you in ASAP, meaning...

ASAP = when I have time

BTW, you are a GREAT member.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 10, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool. Wait... I am? YAY! *does a random dance of joy*


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 10, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes you are, I can't deny it.  You've done lots of good things for the Creativity Alive board. :yes:


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 10, 2005)

Ultrabyte, I added you into the Member FAQ.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 10, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Ultrabyte, I added you into the Member FAQ.


 Best Spriter On TBT? You didn't have to do that! Oh well. *is happy*


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 10, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You ARE the best spriter. :yes:


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 10, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am? Yay. Do I get some kind of reward? Just joking...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 10, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A thousand bells sounds good to me.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 10, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
:blink:			 Are you serious?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 10, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 10, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 10, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 10, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 10, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 10, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 10, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 10, 2005)

Cool! Thanks a lot, Bulerias.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 11, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Cool! Thanks a lot, Bulerias.


 That's my job.   
^_^


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

I see you edited it, but he still loves teh spam site apparently.


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY (Jun 21, 2005)

I am not on there    
:'(


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 21, 2005)

THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
			
		

> I am not on there    
:'(


 Nieghther am I, and I've been here a couple of months.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 22, 2005)

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry... I'm just really busy.... *adds to to-do-list*


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 22, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2
> JJRAMONE2, so far, does not have any accomplishments at TBT.


 oh c'mon I must have some....*looks*...guess not, well you could at least write something about me.


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 22, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> AC1983FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's not a big deal...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 22, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uh, what do you want it to say?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 22, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dunno, my post was really more of a joke.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 22, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 h43r: 

Ok then.


----------



## Mino (Jun 23, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> KING'O'HYRULE
> You might know him from Nsider; he has made the very popular Mayor, Senate, and other political voting threads at the Crossing Guardian.  They are currently put to an end, due to constant fighting and talking about Kmart.


 It was Wal-Mart!  Not KMart!     			  I'm to blame, I got those threads stopped.  With someone like WhoDat heading them it was going nowhere fast.  One, people were flaming each other and two, he had horrible ideas and he had done crap for the Crossing Guardian.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 23, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oops, I didn't know about which retail store they were talking about... heh...

*will edit soon*


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 23, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When I was watching those, it really made me laugh. It was quite funny.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 6, 2005)

Could you please add me? I was one of the first members at the Ac Ask Center!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 6, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Could you please add me? I was one of the first members at the Ac Ask Center!


 I'll add you as soon as I ave some free time!   
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And don't forget the updates about me, Bul!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 13, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <_<

I'll do that today.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 13, 2005)

Le update is le done!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Bul.


----------



## Justin (Jul 13, 2005)

Can you add me on there Bul??


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 15, 2005)

Great!  But... I'm a girl, so could the "he" be changed to "she"? Thanks.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 15, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Great!  But... I'm a girl, so could the "he" be changed to "she"? Thanks.


     

I'm very sorry...


----------



## Justin (Jul 16, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Can you add me on there Bul??


 Did you even read my post Bul?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 16, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll add you when I finish reading Harry Potter.


----------



## Justin (Jul 16, 2005)

Ok. I'll wait Bul....


----------



## MasterDS (Jul 24, 2005)

How about me? ADD ME NOW... Or later. What ever.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 11, 2005)

Updated with Justin125 and Master DSX!


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 11, 2005)

No problem!  Whoever wants to be added, do NOT refrain from posting!


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> he's a fantastic speller for his age.


 Why thank you.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 11, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's true, isn't it?  I don't think I've ever seen an eight year old spell like you.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> No problem!  Whoever wants to be added, do NOT refrain from posting!


 sure...i'd like to be added.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 2, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You were added a while ago.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 2, 2005)

you need to update this >_>


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 3, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> you need to update this >_>


 Yeah, maybe... I'll do this later.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Sep 3, 2005)

Definatly update it. A couple of things you could do to mine:

Change the "he" to "she". That's really getting on my nerves. >_>
The only person that still thinks of me as a bad person is Mino and two other impersonator obviously from here.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Sep 3, 2005)

Neo_Discoverer_23 said:
			
		

> Definatly update it. A couple of things you could do to mine:
> Change the "he" to "she". That's really getting on my nerves. >_>
> The only person that still thinks of me as a bad person is Mino and two other impersonators obviously from here.


 *EDIT*


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 3, 2005)

and for me, although i did have some great ideas for tbg, put somethin for tbt in there (like forced admins to develop posts dont count for forum games).


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Sep 4, 2005)

I'd like to be added, altough I am like, the most uninportant people here...


----------



## DSFAN121 (Sep 5, 2005)

BTW, I know LT.AGAR, and he's an AR Master!


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 5, 2005)

Neo_Discoverer_23 said:
			
		

> BTW, I know LT.AGAR, and he's an AR Master!


 AR as in Action Replay?


----------



## Mino (Sep 7, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Neo_Discoverer_23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mayhaps he meant "HRA"?  Maybe he used AR to become a HRA master.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 10, 2005)

Um, Bul, you might want to update this. I took care of the colored part, though.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 10, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Um, Bul, you might want to update this. I took care of the colored part, though.


 Ujh, could you update it?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 10, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you could PM me what I need to change, then yes.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 10, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just change the part about yourself, for noe.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 10, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All right then.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 10, 2005)

All right, it's been edited.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Link (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey, add me!


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 16, 2005)

[quote="The_Werewolf_] Hey, add me!    			 [/quote]
 What should I add about you?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Suggestion for Bul/Storm/Smart/Linkerator/Mino/etc.:I think that to make some people's 'descriptio' more interesting, everyone should have a say.  If everyone said one sentence about each person, or at least most people, someone could combine a few of the better thoughts into a better description.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 16, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Suggestion for Bul/Storm/Smart/]
> Good idea.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 16, 2005)

That message is intended for everyone, right?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 16, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> That message is intended for everyone, right?


Actually, before we do anything, I think I better get the Admin's consent on this. I'm not sure if they will do this or not. I'm terribly sorry, but I'm not sure if they want anything added. Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's alright (I did just send you a pm though, so if it's alright you could use it).


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 16, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> It's alright (I did just send you a pm though, so if it's alright you could use it).


 Sure, I'll add this. What I meant was I was not sure the other Admins and Mods would do it. I will be happy to, though.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, ok, i understand now...thanks for doing that.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 16, 2005)

This has been updated.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for using my ideas, appreciate it.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 16, 2005)

Everyone, both Mino and Valoo are in charge of this thread now, although please do not repost it Valoo/Mino; just keep editing it whenever needed.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 16, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Everyone, both Mino and Valoo are in charge of this thread now, although please do not repost it Valoo/Mino; just keep editing it whenever needed.


All right then. We'll recycle yours then. Besides, there really is no point in posting it again with our powers.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Now all we need are people to give their descriptions of the members.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh, for my description, just put:

HE PWNZ J00

  
^_^			 Thanks.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 17, 2005)

Mino, valoo, I changed it a bit


----------



## MasterDS (Sep 17, 2005)

Could you change my discription to...

The third president of The Bell Guard, he is especially talented with making Nintendo smilies *and sig add ons*. He is also the founder and head administrator at *a few of* his own IF forums, known as Super Smash Center *and the Kennel.*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 17, 2005)

MasterDSX said:
			
		

> Could you change my discription to...
> 
> The third president of The Bell Guard, he is especially talented with making Nintendo smilies *and sig add ons*. He is also the founder and head administrator at *a few of* his own IF forums, known as Super Smash Center *and the Kennel.*


 All right, it has been edited.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 17, 2005)

MasterDSX said:
			
		

> Could you change my discription to...
> 
> The third president of The Bell Guard, he is especially talented with making Nintendo smilies *and sig add ons*. He is also the founder and head administrator at *a few of* his own IF forums, known as Super Smash Center *and the Kennel.*


 sorry about that masterdsx, i just kinda said what i knew.


----------



## MasterDS (Sep 18, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> MasterDSX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's okay. I forgive you. you obviously had alot of them. Or... did everyone do a different person?

Also, I fins the title kind of ironic, seeing that no ones asks frequently asks about members. Did you get PMs saying "I'm new, can you give me a discription of everyone here?".


----------



## ac1983fan (Sep 19, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> AC1983FAN
> One of the regulars of TBT, and is a great person to chat with. Sadly, *ACFan has recently left TBT due to some implications with others.* He has also won the Mr. Spam contest.
> 
> .


 You can change that now.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 19, 2005)

hey i'm still not on there     
say something about how i was an admin of 2 sites that failed and i have a blog here and that i won the April AT contest. you can put anything else in there you want


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 19, 2005)

Updated and added.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks   
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 19, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> thanks   
^_^


 No problem.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Link (Sep 26, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote="The_Werewolf_] Hey, add me!


What should I add about you? [/quote]
 Is evil, mysterious, and OUTTA HERE SOON!!!!


----------



## DSFAN121 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmm.....I'd like one about me....lemme think of something.....


----------



## Justin (Sep 26, 2005)

Add in mine that I won the first Trivia.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Sep 27, 2005)

Suggestion: You could add their personality, and maybe a popularity rating.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 27, 2005)

Neo_Discoverer_23 said:
			
		

> Hmm.....I'd like one about me....lemme think of something.....


 Okay, I'll wait for your description, but I'll remove DSFAN's entry, and won't enter The_Werewolf_Link.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Sep 27, 2005)

Expect it to include something about TNZ.....


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 27, 2005)

I think it would be cool for everyone to get a PR...as long as everyone agrees to not get mad.


----------



## Flummoxer (Sep 27, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I think it would be cool for everyone to get a PR...as long as everyone agrees to not get mad.


 I want mine to be 1.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 27, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I think it would be cool for everyone to get a PR...as long as everyone agrees to not get mad.


 Yes, everyone will, eventually.  I'm just not done yet.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Oct 6, 2005)

needs to be eidted


----------



## Propaganda Man (Oct 6, 2005)

PR is pretty stupid, unless it means hw active they are

if it is how liked they are then that is prety stupid since it is ypouropinion really.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Oct 6, 2005)

last but not least...get the gender right....


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 6, 2005)

I have a small entry...






mabey something about my jobs at cafe


----------



## MasterDS (Oct 6, 2005)

TYOSHI90 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Err... On what scale?


----------



## ƒish (Oct 10, 2005)

the fact sheet thingy needs some editing... it says mino is an admin, but hes a global mod     

oh, my time zone is MST, which i may add, you dont have in there...

its between Pacific and Central. Mountain Standard Time.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 10, 2005)

> Mr .Spam: To Be Mr. Spam, you must win the Spam Contest, now *ran* by PikMino42.



shouldn't it be "ran"?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 10, 2005)

PIRANHA2(TZ-?) (G-Male)
Called fish by PIKMIN042, he, might I say, is the prankster of TBT. He has co-created the most popular RP (Cafe Fish) in the Role Playing board. He is apparently a good friend of PIKMIN042. He was also the winner of the Sage Competition.


I believe he is officially fish now.


----------



## Mino (Oct 10, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> > Mr .Spam: To Be Mr. Spam, you must win the Spam Contest, now *ran* by PikMino42.
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't it be "ran"?


 No, it should be run, it still is going on.


----------



## Mino (Oct 10, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2(TZ-?) (G-Male)
> Called fish by PIKMIN042, he, might I say, is the prankster of TBT. He has co-created the most popular RP (Cafe Fish) in the Role Playing board. He is apparently a good friend of PIKMIN042. He was also the winner of the Sage Competition.
> 
> 
> I believe he is officially fish now.


 Oh, and he's in the Mountain time zone.      

His popularity is also 10/10.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 11, 2005)

Mino, you're supposed to edit this.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Oct 11, 2005)

truly touching what you wrote about me bul


----------



## JJRamone2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> truly touching what you wrote about me bul


 *reads, reads, reads* wait a minute!......YOU DO NOT PWN ME! NOBODY PWNS ME!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Oct 11, 2005)

ROFL


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ummm. i thought i posted that i'm central time zone, but i guess not.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 11, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Ummm. i thought i posted that i'm central time zone, but i guess not.


 Yes you did, I edited it in. 

Also, Samus, your description is in.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks    
^_^			 .


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 11, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, ok...thanks smart.


----------

